# dumbo's needed homes Fosters needed??



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

I finally found a Dumbo blue boy who is also a Rex There are still at least 10 other Dumbo's in need of homes, they are not babies but they seem young because they are only 230 grams ( males). I was wondering if anyone was looking for any Dumbo's, these are from a breeder who normally breeds for food but also sells her babies as pets. She charges $15 per a rat to make sure they don't go as food. I picked out my new babies and than was asked if i would be willing to take all of the rats..
For $75 with the cages ( very small) she would give me my 3 rats and the rest of the adults and babies..
I can't just take in that many rats, i want to help and i want find them good homes but i need help. Is there anyone in the chicago land area or border states willing to help? I would like to try and get each foster a pair so no one has to take in a large amount of rats. I have pictures of them but personally haven't seen them in person yet.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0547.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0544.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0545.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0540.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0539.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0535.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0536.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0520.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0519.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0517.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/lorvoll/DSCN0516.jpg


please email me if you know anyone who can help

Thanks
Kayte


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

wish I could help because something just don't sound right about this



breeds for food but wants to sell them off at an exceptionally high price so they won't go as food <scratches head>


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> breeds for food but wants to sell them off at an exceptionally high price so they won't go as food <scratches head>


my thought exactly..
they sure are cute though. 
i love the agouti


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

I REALLY wish I was closer because I would LOVE a couple of those dumbo ratties!!!! I live in canada so I guess that is not really convenient. They are sooooooo cute. If you were willing to ship or mail from there to canada I am willing to buy. They are sooooooooooooooo cute! Thanks, Kristen


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> wish I could help because something just don't sound right about this
> 
> 
> 
> breeds for food but wants to sell them off at an exceptionally high price so they won't go as food <scratches head>


I was also thinking this. Why would the breeder care if they are food when she breeds rats for food! That's the strangest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

myboys2 said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > wish I could help because something just don't sound right about this
> ...


Pet rats cost more than feeders. It's as simple as that.


----------



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

totally...probably just want's to make as much capital as she can because she knows that dumbos can sell.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

EchoLocation said:


> myboys2 said:
> 
> 
> > A1APassion said:
> ...


These rats are indiscriminately breed &/or just mass produced. There are no differences between them at all other than some she/he visually "selects" as over priced pet stock & the rest get culled out as feeders. The dumbo mutation is a simple recessive & not some miraculous act of mother nature.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO TAKE ONE OR TWO DUMBOS!!! I live on the northside of Chicago, and work in Evanston.

I would like them to be younger, but I don't know maybe if I meet them I wouldn't mind a middle aged one. Please let me now.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

....There is no email to contact you at...


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

didnt realize how old this posting was!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As this thread is rather old and amount to a large squabble, I'm going to lock it.


----------

